# Lathe way regrinding in British Columbia



## dmittz (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am about to start the process of restoring an old south bend 13 lathe.

I've collected a nice bit of tooling including steady and follower rest, aloris BXA tool post etc... as well as aquired a D1-4 spindle which will be swapped in. I've taken apart the head stock and the bearing etc... are all in pristine shape.

I've got the SB restoration book and have sucessfully completed restoring a SB9A and a Index knee mill so I have an idea how to fix up machines.

The issue I have is this lathe although functional has some significant wear on the ways for about 1ft in front of the head stock, I want to bring it back to really nice condition and need to get the bed and underside of the saddle redone.

I have no desire to re-scrape it myself as my time is too limited, it will alreadt likely take me over a year todo the other restorarion work. 

My question is does anyone know of a company in British Columbia, Canada that can do way regrinding?

I called around and could not find anyone local, there is a place in Edmonton, but that would require me shipping the bed and saddle ($$$), there is also a place in seattle but with covid I CANNOT cross the border at a land crossing and dealing with international shipping/customs to and from the U.S for services, is just a massive hassle.  I know Carr's machine shop used to do this but they went out of business sometime ago.

I'm located in Langley B.C Canada any suggestions or places you guys know of that can do this work?


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 27, 2021)

Shane Carr retired last year and he had2 way grinders.  He was in a northern suburb of Vancuver

I saw this...call these people and ask them.  https://www.bing.com/search?q=large...B84396FE1D4AB2A3533E86A2B63372&FORM=QBRE&sp=1


----------

